# Curtis 1238-6501 is broken?



## licc (Aug 14, 2011)

I bought a used controller Curtis 1238-6501. Connected to the power supply 44V for testing. All parameters set, there are no errors. But the monitor shows-408A battery current. The controller is broken? 
see the screenshot.


----------



## HPEVS (Jun 6, 2012)

licc said:


> I bought a used controller Curtis 1238-6501. Connected to the power supply 44V for testing. All parameters set, there are no errors. But the monitor shows-408A battery current. The controller is broken?
> see the screenshot.



This is a controller we originally sold to Miles for their low speed trucks. You will need to change the software to a generic version. If you are using it with an HPEVS motor, we can help with that.


----------



## licc (Aug 14, 2011)

I PM you. Thanks!


----------

